

Respawn Redux: Undeletable Cookies - cstuder
http://ashkansoltani.org/docs/respawn_redux.html

======
cbr
It sounds like the new thing here is using etags. Clearing the cache should
defeat this.

The idea with etags is the server says "I'm giving you version XYZWABC of the
data" and then if you rerequest it in the future you say "give me it but only
if it's newer than XYZWABC". So the server gets to store some data in the
cache as metadata.

One solution for new browsers might be to have an option to clear this data
without removing everything from the cache.

~~~
ZoFreX
You can also use the Last-Modified header to exactly the same affect, so
anything that clears out etag memory should clear that out, too.

------
plq
Is it me or does this mean "cookies that can't be undeleted" contrary to the
intended "cookies that can't be deleted"?

One should rather say "Non-deletable cookies".

